# DuPage County



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Picket last week in DuPage Co.........

[/url] 

[url=https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&amp;ik=d42c0d553b&amp;view=fimg&amp;th=14d44699046d481c&amp;attid=0.1&amp;disp=inline&amp;safe=1&amp;attbid=ANGjdJ_NYuKfNa-ZC8pVGaTTNVrjLKv1eW1rcuctXzEmlExca4qB4b5NIkBaAR-1Xd-8M90mBJ5IMzAfMZ9chRZBvUsHOYlvrlBWEwiSefbxk3kEBkDWaJ6FKlpG2dA&amp;ats=1431372851847&amp;rm=14d44699046d481c&amp;zw&amp;sz=w1195-h469][img][/url] 

[url=https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&amp;ik=d42c0d553b&amp;view=fimg&amp;th=14d44699046d481c&amp;attid=0.3&amp;disp=inline&amp;safe=1&amp;attbid=ANGjdJ_7JcZwb7ijTjLHiW4ttOt2bLj0UKz3L5--jBuLWfGgueLSPu1F3YW2smxBTK8-Ky0B3y__bAjG1EhIuNFixXTHKB_ogXCHd_-GnIPi2mgm1fC-K0y_IIqDfT4&amp;ats=1431372851847&amp;rm=14d44699046d481c&amp;zw&amp;sz=w1195-h469][img][/url]


----------



## strybs (May 13, 2014)

So glad someone started up the DuPage county page again! I can't view the pictures for some reason; pretty nice haul? It seems like it's been a slow year, I've hardly found anything compared to about 10-20 lbs by this time last year  Is anyone else experiencing the same??


----------



## ericd123 (May 17, 2015)

i have has no luck in my morel spots, last year was great. this year has been sad!


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

got a few lbs. havent been back since.... this weather has been kind of wild this year!


----------



## astral-morel (May 5, 2014)

@everyone in thread, I'd say cheer up &amp; don't worry about it. It does come down to luck but I made a post in my thread on key indicators on how to find them. Never under-estimate briar-thorn patches. But most importantly, don't give up, just do a bit of hunting, when you've got the time.


----------

